# 8mm reel to reel movie to digital conversion



## popscott (Oct 6, 2004)

My family was quite the movie bugs as film making evolved... Lotsa old black and white family 8 mm reel to reel stuff in a box. We still have the projectorâ¦Would love to convert over to digital and get it all on photobucket for all family to access all over country... anyone ever done this.. Any quick cheap methods or any suggestions on what route to takeâ¦ Iâm seeing some Ebay stuff were they will put it on DVDâs for a price for youâ¦ Also see what looks like a simple converter that you set the projector up to and it reflects an image that is recorder by another digital camcorderâ¦.

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

When we made DVD versions of 8mm home movies we had a local photography studio do it for a reasonable fee that cost a lot less than buying or renting an 8mm AV player.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

My grandfather "back in the day" had a home record player that would also MAKE records. The record was the size of the old 78's, a steel plate with wax (maybe shellac?) on both sides. Grampa made recordings of just about everyone. I lived with my grandparents and grampa would make recordings of me singing and talking, and then send them to my mother.

I had ONE remaining whole record left. The wax was cracked badly on both sides, and even pieces chipped off. I found one place, Cintrex AV (they're online!)...they thought they could get SOMETHING off the record!

Ended up with about 3 minutes of three-year-old me and my grandfather talking. He died in 1955 and it was the first I'd heard his voice in years. From the music playing on a radio in the background, and my speeh patterns, we were able to date the record as made in early 1948. It cost $75 to get this three minute recording copied to 2 CD's. Well worth the cost, considering the age and condition of the original.

I'm betting your home movies would cost MUCH less! I think even Walgreens would do them...I've had a homemade video copied over to DVD. Anyway if you use the search term media conversion, you may find a place nearer you that could and would be able to do the job! I wish I'd had it done when I still had several whole records!

Mon


----------

